# I got lots of boxes of misc hard wood fall offs scrap wood no bark nice clean wood



## gunny100 (Jan 13, 2014)

I got several boxes of nice clean hard wood fall off scrap wood

misc sizes and thickeness
will vary
I sell it for 6.00 per banna boxs

will ship if you want to pay the shiping

picture is a sample boxs
all boxes are diffrent


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2014)

But you want everyone to give you the firewood and you want to sell them back the scraps.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow. The nerve if some people

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunny100 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have to make some cash as I only work 2 days per week


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 7, 2015)

You might try getting a real job.


----------



## gunny100 (Jul 20, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> You might try getting a real job.


can not


----------



## sawbones (Aug 4, 2015)

gunny100 said:


> I have to make some cash as I only work 2 days per week




Calvin? is that you Calvin?


----------



## gunny100 (Aug 6, 2015)

sawbones said:


> Calvin? is that you Calvin?


no this is not Calvin


----------



## BWS-LLC (Aug 6, 2015)

gunny100 said:


> I have to make some cash as I only work 2 days per week




Holy crap, someone actually employs you? From your posts here I'm surprised you can manage to stand and put one foot in front of the other


I'm assuming your boss is doing it for "charity"


----------



## gunny100 (Aug 27, 2015)

your funny


----------

